# Opinions on if Blue Wilderness is a good dog food?



## Shehraj Sandhu (Mar 25, 2017)

I have been looking for a new large breed puppy food for my 5 month old puppy, and Blue Wilderness seems very good at face value, and at a good price. However I've heard about some lawsuit about it containing lead but don't know too much about that? Anyone know if it would be a bad idea to switch to that?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

IMO there are many other brands and formulas that would work better for your boy. 

Blue Buffalo has had a lot of recalls and problems with their product line. BB currently has a voluntary recall on one of the wet BW formulas. 

https://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls/ucm547335.htm

This FDA site has a lot of very good up to date info on recalls. 


Here is the link for the section here on the forum for pet food recalls, you can read through threads. There are several on BB.

Pet Food Warnings and Recall Information - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There are better choices. I'd look around some more.


----------



## Shehraj Sandhu (Mar 25, 2017)

Is there any that you would recommend? We are also looking into Fromm, but to be honest don't really know what to look for besides the rating. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A lot of members including myself feed Purina Pro Plan, I feed my boy the Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula. 

Take a look at the puppy food they have on their website, several members feed the Large Breed formula. 

https://www.proplan.com/dogs/products?lifestage=puppy


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I use the ratings as a starting point, then choose based on the type of protein. I've had bad experiences with ingredients that caused terrible diarrhea and associated yeast infections of paws and ears. I attributed it to the corn fillers, but it might have been something else. Switched to Purina pro-plan lamb and rice based formulas and it was almost a miracle.
The second consideration is choosing on availability and finally price. I've become used to ordering from Chewy because otherwise I'd have to spend several hours traveling to a pet store that carried what I needed. 
Big box stores generally don't carry premium quality dog foods and pet stores almost always seem to be higher priced than what I can buy with free shipping and two day delivery.
I've also had good results with Orijen and Merrick.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

While I am not a big fan of Blue Buffalo foods ... I feed the Blue Wilderness Salmon to both my golden girls. 
My pup was very sick from the breeder and had to overcome a 4 month battle to rid her of internal parasites, coccidia as well as a serious UTI. I was looking for something to build her immune system and one that contain cranberries. 
We began feeding the Blue Wilderness Salmon at 4 months. Her stools tightened up immediately and was finally problem free by 6 months. I have no idea if the food actually helped but she will be 2 in Feb. and has had absolutely no health issues since. 
She has 2 healthy stools twice a day like clockwork as well as a beautiful coat, no allergies and loves the food, they both do. 
Thanks to Chewy.com they drop a box at the door so it's convenient and usually gets here the day after ordering. It's a little pricy but have seen much worse. It also adds terrine which seems to be an issue with some of the more expensive grain free foods like Acana. 
Just because a food works for my girls doesn't mean it will be right for yours, every dog has a different need. So whatever you choose to try, it's up to your pup to tell you if it agrees with them. Upset tummys, gas or loose stools will tell you the food you choose isn't for your pup.
Be sure to make the transition to a new food, whatever you choose, gradually over many days. Adjusting to a new diet can be hard on some dogs, others just make the change with ease.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have a 4.5 month old puppy. We have been feeding him Acana Meadowland. It is the same food that we feed our 7 year old Golden, Max. Rocky, the puppy, is doing very well. Meadowland is rated an "all life stages" dog food.


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

I’m feeding Blue Buffalo chicken recipe for large breed puppy. Our puppy has a consistent soft formed stool from day 1 that we got him. Shinny and soft coat. Consistent growth weight and height wise according to the vet.

Keep in mind that all the dog food manufacturer has a dog food recall for a specific brand. But it does not mean all their products has gone bad. It’s only a specific batch of dog food at a given period of time.

Lastly, its your preference what you want to feed your puppy/dog either grain free or with grain. And whatever dog food works stick with it.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Simba_Golden said:


> Keep in mind that all the dog food manufacturer has a dog food recall for a specific brand. But it does not mean all their products has gone bad. It’s only a specific batch of dog food at a given period of time.


Blue Buffalo and Blue Wilderness have had well more than their fair share of recalls. The sheer number of them would have me pulling anything else off the shelf.


----------

